# How to bill SNF after billing MCR part B for services rendered by offices Physician



## Katherin1994 (May 24, 2016)

I am an extern over at a billing company. They have numerous denials for patients coming into the office without giving any information of the SNF they had just come from. So they bill medicare for things like 93283,93279 for ICD-Programming,dual or EKG 93000,93308,93016 billed for 93224 for electrocardiographic monitoring, basically numerous of  different patients and different codes for different situations and all being denied even when we attach the modifier and if they are not being denied they will be paid and recouped later on by medicare. Because we don't find out that they come from a SNF until the claim isn't being paid or is denied. Now some SNF have been paying them but they have been doing it wrong as recently there was word received to change the code 93000 to 93010 and bill the SNF 93005. I am reading to bill medicare the POS modifier 26 and the SNF the TC but i am looking in the CPT book and the codes dont split up into TC. I am stumped and I really want to help these claims. Is there any suggestions and/or websites i could go to figure out how to properly process these claims so they can begin getting paid.
Any advice or help is very much appreciated and thank you in advance.
-Katherin C
Medical Billing & Coding graduate from Carrington College


----------



## Ape (Jun 14, 2016)

When split billing 93000 you bill the nursing home 93005 and Medicare 93010 no modifier needed.


----------

